# For those who use "The Ultimate Free Reference Sheet," I have a favor to ask



## Belatucadros (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd love to download the file for myself, but due to some unfortunate circumstances I can't. I'm interested in what avian and sergal refs it has. If you feel like it, would someone be so kind to post a few photos of what it has to offer as far as avians and sergals go? Thank you!


----------



## xofrats (Mar 1, 2017)

Here you go.
Sergal have 1 body, ears and tail.
For avian there are 3 kinds of beaks, one set of tail feather, one set of wings and two feral reference


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you so much for doing that!


----------

